# Illy Coffee



## crowhue (Feb 20, 2012)

Any opinions on Illy coffee products? I have the option to sell their ground coffee & beans and just wondered If Im doing the right thing.


----------



## CoffeeMagic (Aug 7, 2011)

It's a free country (ish!), unless Illy have an issue. I do like there coffee but since I roast my own... Good luck with the venture.


----------



## lucky13 (Dec 30, 2011)

It really depends on who your target market is.

I doubt that the products would sell very well to the demographic found on here, however it may well do very well with average joe.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Hi Crowhue

I know you havent asked for general feedback, and if you don't want it look away...

The way you have classified your beans would put me off buying in fewer than four clicks. It really gives the impression of somebody who doesn't really know what they are selling


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Do you roast any of the beans yourself?


----------



## CoffeeMagic (Aug 7, 2011)

Are you selling coffee or guitars? The website is a bit off-putting and the only product I recognise is Monsoon(ed) Malabar. Where is your coffee sourced?


----------



## brun (Dec 26, 2011)

I like illy myself, I'd like to get it fresher than currently available but its pricey already


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Sorry, but I can't resist adding my 5 cents worth: My own feelings are that the only people who will buy off your website will be those who know precious little about good coffee. No-one with any knowledge of coffee would describe beans as strong, medium or mild, and the descriptions that you give of the beans tell nothing about their flavours. The price that you are charging is top end as well - for less than what you are charging there are well-established roasters selling known beans.

By and large any home user who buys Illy will probably be getting it from a supermarket.

Whilst I wish you well, I think that you may be setting yourself up to fail.

And as for your advice about using white vinegar to clean a coffee machine - well, in your position I would be putting in a disclaimer about not being responsible for any damage that occurs from readers following your advice. Otherwise stand back and wait for the litigation when someone ruins an expensive espresso or bean-to-cup machine!

Sorry that your early posting on this forum has met with a pretty negative response. In reality, we're really a pretty friendly bunch - but we do tend to tell it like it is.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Vintageciggyman has expanded on the point I was making, and I would add that the potential customers described by VCM are probably more likely to just buy coffee from the supermarket.

I can't help thinking that website isn't for real.


----------



## CoffeeMagic (Aug 7, 2011)

It's the same site, same phone number, site visits, etc as the Guitar shop down the same road. Same person?


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

As for sellling Illy, I don't see a problem with that. People are free to buy and sell as they please and a can of Illy makes a nice present sometimes. I love the Illy cans although the coffee is not my thing. It's always good to have more competitona nd more places to find fresh coffee although my main concern about your website is the lack of info about your coffees and the price. You could also make using the site easier.


----------



## italiastar (Mar 1, 2012)

I would be surprised if someone wanting Illy would be looking at a specialist site - as others have said, every supermarket sells it. A good commercial coffee - probably the best, but doesn't seem to compare with what your selling and I would think would not generate as much profit.


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

Like VintageCigarMan said, we are a friendly bunch on here but yes we do tell it like it is!

I guess all i would say is.. Do some real market research and update your site accordingly, the coffee you are selling may be sublime but i'm afraid the way you are selling it is not. Do your homework, Take notes from other roasters sites, Most importantly really learn your product, sell it with passion, knowledge, love and care, Learn your customer base, talk to some roasters, suppliers and consumers about what they would like to see and experience... then re-design and start again.

If you are trying to put emphasis on being a supplier of top quality beans then I think selling jars of Illy will only serve to harm your reputation.


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

Please don't think we are being harsh, we are only trying to help you make a success of your business.


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

Poor bloke has had a real roasting.

Forgive me.


----------



## stavros (May 4, 2011)

Illy, hmmmm. Lovely cups though.


----------



## JohnnieWalker (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi Crowhue,

I say why not try it and see what happens.

Really though, as others have suggested, you should at least have a genuine interest in what you sell, I'm not saying you're not interested or passionate about coffee, but selling tins of coffee available in the supermarket alongside more 'specialist' coffee seems a bit of a contradiction.

For example I love Costa Coffee, I was frustrated that it was difficult to buy online and in my opinion is the best 'high street' coffee available ( excluding specialist roasted to order beans ).

As I buy and sell lots of Costa Coffee beans and ground coffee, I'm actually getting much fresher coffee beans as I'm creating greater demand and the tins of Costa Coffee are generally fresher than you will find in most Costa Coffee shops where they don't sell so many.

I'm getting tins of coffee which has been roasted just a few weeks earlier, although most people here wouldn't class that as freshly roasted, it's far better than most coffee beans that have been sitting on a supermarket shelf for months.

---

I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=53.821638,-3.026022

Costa Coffee Beans, Ground Coffee & Syrups available at http://CostaShop.co.uk


----------

